# jeep hardtop trouble



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

I cant get the hardtop off my '87 jeep yj....ive talked to two people who have them and theirs are set up different...I have taken teh rear bolts off, taht was no problem, but the front where it meets with the windsheild wont come off...

There was 1 bolt in the middle of where the hard top and windshield meet.....right baove the metal loop for tying down teh windshield..i took that off..along the rest of where they join is all rivets?...like screw heads but onlywith a hole with a metal pin through it...trhere are 9 of these along the area where the hard top meets the windshield...5 on top in a row, 4 about an inch below teh top row, with that bolt in the middle

there are also 2 holes, about 1/2" dia. that are below the visors on the windshield, taht dont appear to do anything...these have anything to do with removal?

anyone gat any ideas on how to get this thing off?


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

rivets can be removed by taking a small drillbit and drilling the center of the rivet head.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks, worked out fine..ill replace em with bolts i guess


----------

